# What do you want!!!!!



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

My older dog Sugar is driving me crazy:doh: She will come over sit at my feet and stare at me. Sometimes she moans a little or a soft growl. I reach to pet her and she will back up, or lean into it. I get up to see if she needs to go out out, she won't go.  I give her a treat, she eats it and comes back and does it again. She stares at me constantly and I am going nuts trying to figure out what she wants. I caught her staring at me this morning while I was getting ready for work. She is 10, maybe she is going senile? Maybe she is trying to control my mind


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

My dogs do that too. They will sit and grunt at me. Usually they want rubs and scratches though. Seems like she is telling you something...but what


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Have you had her eyes/hearing tested? In Ginny's last year she was nearly deaf and used to do something similar - we always thought she just needed extra reassurance. She was also showing signs of senility and she would often stare seemingly at nothing.

Good Luck and hugs for your girl


----------



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

*We shall see...*

Im taking her to the vet Saturday. :crossfing


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Not sure what Sugar wants, but Mandy will sit right in front of me and growl for attention. If I try to ignore her she will get louder and eventually bark. All she wants is attention (or to get up on the love-seat in my place - I usually just sit on the floor leaning up against the love seat while Mandy and my wife occupy the seats!). Good luck!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Good Luck wishes coming for Saturday - please let us know


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Lily does that to me to the point where I think she wants to go out and get up to go to the door. Then she steals my warm seat on the couch. Stinker.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Hope everything goes ok at the vets. 

Lucky will do the moan, growl and stare as a sign he wants to play. If I try to pet him he backs off and runs for a tug toy...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My boys do it all the time.. they want me to play with them. It's their language.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Can't you just imagine what she's thinking???
Geez, I sure have a dumb human. I told her EIGHT times exactly what I wanted. Why is she such a slow learner???


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

How'd it go at the vet's? Hope everything's OK...

Gibson stares at me all the time. I find myself saying "Yes? What?" all the time throughout the day. He goes under my desk, lays on top of my feet and sleeps when I'm on the computer, but sometimes when he isn't in there, I turn around because I FEEL his eyes, and of course, he's sitting on the floor behind my chair, just staring at my back. Such a stalker! I think he's just bored, wants to play, and is being manipulative (hehe). I hope your Sugar is just doing the same thing, wanting attention...


----------



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

Well we did a senior exam and drew blood and got urine to test to be sure. She seems a little better since I moved her bed so she is by me until bed, then I move it again. Man, I am a sucker for these dogs!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Chelsea's Mom said:


> Im taking her to the vet Saturday. :crossfing


I can hear that conversation: Vet: What seems to be the problem today?

Chelsea's Mom: She keeps looking at me!


Penny will do this (along with love grunts) when she:

wants to play (the backing up part):wave:

wants a good scratch on the chest:wave:

wants her collar off:wave:

wants her biscuit:wavey:

wants what I have on my plate if I'm eating.:wave:


----------



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

*Results from vet*

I dropped Sugar off this morning to get her teeth cleaned and the vet gave me her blood and urine test results. She has a UTI and underactive thyroid:doh: 
Now I feel like a jerk, she was trying to tell me she didn't feel good!! 

At least know now and we can fix her up.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Glad you found out what was going on and it can be taken care of.

Gunner has been staring at me all morning with his frisbee in his mouth. What do you think THAT means?
I had to say "Buddy, it's way below zero windchill outside so there is no way in Hell we are playing frisbee outside today. Maybe we can do some indoor retrieving!"
THAT got his tail wagging!


----------



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

What do you mean too cold!! It's not to cold for Gunner, he has a coat on, LOL
Mom always said don't play ball in the house!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Isn't Sugar a good girl. Just trying to let you know... And you're a good mom for taking her to the vet. See it all worked out in the end.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I swear these dogs must thing we're the stupidest creatures. 

Sometimes Penny does the sit and stare because we forgot to feed her. 

Boy does THAT ever make us feel like crap! Poor dog. Sometimes I think SHE'D call rescue herself if she could.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL, I think these dogs are smarter then us sometimes, they try to tell you something and we can't figure out what they want. If I could only speak dog language...LOL


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh, and I forgot to say:

I'm glad you found out what was going on with her and I hope she feels better very soon.

Pretty soon that sit and stare will be "play with me, mom".


----------

